# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قانون تنظيم المظاهرات في اقليم كوردستان-العراق

## hazem mohamed

رقم التشريع 11
تاريخ التشريع 08/12/2010
سريان التشريع ساري
عنوان التشريع قانون تنظيم المظاهرات في اقليم كوردستان-العراق
المصدر وقائع كردستان | رقم العدد:120 | تاريخ:20/12/2010 | عدد الصفحات: 4 | رقم الصفحة:9

استناد

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اقليم كوردستان – العراق
رئاسة الاقليم
الرئيس

باسم الشعب
قرار
رقم (17) لسنة 2010

وفقاً للصلاحيات الممنوحة لنا في الفقرة الاولى من المادة العاشرة لقانون رئاسة اقليم كوردستان- العراق رقم (1) لسنة 2005 المعدل وبناءاً على ما شرعه برلمان كوردستان-العراق في جلسته المرقمة (11) في 3/11/2010 قررنا إصدار:

قانون رقم (11) لسنة 2010
قانون تنظيم المظاهرات في اقليم كوردستان – العراق

المادة 1

يقصد بالمصطلحات والتعابير الآتية المعاني المبينة ازاءها لأغراض هذا القانون:
اولاً: الوزير: وزير داخلية اقليم كوردستان.
ثانياً: رئيس الوحدة الادارية: القائمقام – مدير الناحية.
ثالثاً: المظاهرة: جمع منظم او شبه منظم من الناس يسير بشكل سلمي في الميادين والشوارع والأماكن العامة لوقت معين يهدف الى خلق رأي عام موحد لتحقيق غرض معين وتشمل (التجمع العام، لغرض التظاهر، الاضراب، الاعتصام).
رابعاً: اللجنة المنظمة للمظاهرة: وتتكون من عدد لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشخاص ولا تزيد على خمسة يتمتعون بالأهلية القانونية ويتولون إدارة وتنظيم المظاهرة.
خامساً: الجهة المعنية: الجهة ذات العلاقة المباشرة بمطالب المتظاهرين او المتجمعين.

المادة 2

اولاً: التظاهر حق دستوري ويتم ممارسته وفق القانون.
ثانياً: لا يجوز منع ممارسة حق التظاهر خلافاً للقانون.
ثالثاً: لا يجوز ان يكون القصد من التظاهر التحريض ضد فئة معينة بسبب الدين او القومية او الجنس او تحريض فئة ضد فئة اخرى.

المادة 3

اولاً: 1- للوزير صلاحية اجازة المظاهرة اذا كانت على مستوى الاقليم.
2- لرئيس الوحدة الادارية صلاحية اجازة المظاهرة كل ضمن وحدته الادارية.
ثانياً: لا يجوز تنظيم المظاهرة إلا بعد تقديم طلب الى الوزير او رئيس الوحدة الإدارية واستحصال الموافقة التحريرية.
ثالثاً: للوزير او لرئيس الوحدة الإدارية رفض طلب تنظيم المظاهرة اذا تحقق بأنها سوف تخل بالنظام العام او الآداب العامة ويتم إبلاغ رفض الطلب تحريرياً ومسبباً.
رابعاً: للجنة الاعتراض على قرار الرفض لدى محكمة استئناف المنطقة خلال (3) ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ التبليغ وعلى المحكمة البت في الاعتراض خلال مدة (48) ساعة ويكون قرارها باتاً.
خامساً: يستثنى من حصول الموافقة خروج الناس جماعات الى الميادين والشوارع والأماكن العامة في المناسبات الوطنية والقومية والدينية طبقاً للأعراف المحلية السائدة وللأغراض أعلاه.

المادة 4

اولاً: يقدم طلب تنظيم المظاهرة من قبل اللجنة قبل الموعد المعين لاجرائها بـ (48) ثمان واربعين ساعة على الاقل على ان يراعى في ذلك ايام العطل الرسمية.
ثانياً: يجب ان يتضمن الطلب أسماء وعناوين وتواقيع أعضاء اللجنة المشرفة على تنظيم المظاهرة وبيان الغاية منها وتحديد مسارها والزمان والمكان المحددين لها.
ثالثاً: يجب ان تكون المظاهرة سلمية وخالية من اعمال العنف ويحظر رفع شعارات تحرض على العنف والتمييز.
رابعاً: في حالة عدم الرد على الطلب المقدم من قبل اللجنة بعد مضي (48) ثمان واربعين ساعة على تاريخ تقديم الطلب، يعد ذلك موافقة على تنظيم المظاهرة.

المادة 5

اولاً: لكل المواطنين والمقيمين في اقليم كوردستان بشكل قانوني والأحزاب السياسية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والنقابات المهنية والاتحادات والجمعيات وغيرها من التنظيمات المجازة قانوناً حرية تنظيم المظاهرات بعد استحصال الموافقة او بعد مضي المدة القانونية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة رابعاً من المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون.
ثانياً: على أجهزة الشرطة حماية المتظاهرين.
ثالثاً: على الجهات المعنية أخذ مطالب المتظاهرين بعد تلاوتها ثم الاجتماع مع اللجنة لإيجاد الحلول المناسبة لها خلال فترة زمنية مناسبة.

المادة 6

لا يجوز اجبار احد على المشاركة او عدم المشاركة في المظاهرة لأي سبب كان.

المادة 7

أولاً: يمنع حمل او حيازة السلاح من قبل المشاركين في المظاهرة وإن كانوا مرخصين قانوناً بحملها او حيازتها وذلك اثناء المظاهرة.
ثانياً: يمنع حمل او حيازة اية مادة متفجرة او سامة حارقة من قبل المشاركين أثناء المظاهرة.
ثالثاً: تتخذ أجهزة الشرطة الاجراءات القانونية بحق المخالفين وفق القوانين النافذة.

المادة 8

أولاً: للوزير او رئيس الوحدة الإدارية ان يأمر بتفريق المظاهرة في حالة خروجها عن أهدافها او الوقت المحدد لها بعد التشاور مع اللجنة.
ثانياً: 1. اذا وجدت أجهزة الشرطة صعوبة في تفريق المتظاهرين رغم الطلب منهم واصرارهم على ذلك يحق لها استخدام الوسائل ذات الطابع المدني لتفريق المتظاهرين.
2. اتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية بحق مثيري الشغب اثناء المظاهرة.

المادة 9

اذا وقع اثناء المظاهرة اخلال بالامن او النظام العام او الآداب العامة او حصل اضرار بالغير او بالاموال العامة او الخاصة او خرجت المظاهرة عن اهدافها وغاياتها المحددة، يتحمل المتسببون مسؤولية تعويض الأضرار الناجمة عن ذلك وتتخذ الاجراءات القانونية بحقهم وفق القوانين النافذة.

المادة 10

يعاقب كل من يخالف احكام هذا القانون بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر او بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين الف دينار ولا تزيد على خمسمائة الف دينار او بكلتا العقوبتين.

المادة 11

اولاً: في حالة تجاوز اجهزة الشرطة حدود السلطة باستخدامها القوة ضد المتظاهرين او المتجمعين تتخذ الاجراءات القانونية بحقها وفق القوانين النافذة.
ثانياً: تلتزم الحكومة بدفع التعويض للمتضررين عن الاضرار الناجمة جراء تجاوز أجهزة الشرطة حدود واجباتها المكلفة بها استناداً الى قرار صادر من المحكمة المختصة.

المادة 12

تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على جميع حالات الاضراب والاعتصام عند خروج المضربين المعتصمين الى الميادين والشوارع العامة للتظاهر.

المادة 13

لا يجوز تنظيم أية مظاهرة خلافاً لأحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 14

لا يعمل بأي نص قانوني او قرار يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 15

على مجلس الوزراء والجهات ذات العلاقة تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 16

للوزير اصدار التعليمات اللازمة لتسهيل تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.

المادة 17

ينفذ هذا القانون اعتباراً من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية (وقائع كوردستان).

مسعود بارزاني
رئيس اقليم كوردستان- العراق
8/كانون الاول/2010ميلادية
2/محرم/1432 هجرية.

الاسباب الموجبة

بما ان التظاهر حق دستوري وضماناً لتحقيق الحياة الديمقراطية وحفاظاً على التحول نحو المجتمع المدني واحترام الحريات وحقوق الانسان ومن اجل ضمان تعبير الجماهير عن رأيها وبيان مطالبها المشروعة بشكل سلمي ومباشر بعيداً عن اثارة الفوضى وحماية للمصالح العامة والخاصة من الاضرار والأخذ بنظر الاعتبار المبادئ والقواعد الدولية الخاصة بالحقوق والحريات، وبالنظر لعدم وجود قانون خاص لتنظيم المظاهرات والإضراب والاعتصام فقد شرع هذا القانون.

----------

